# Trailer Ball Size?



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey gang...
I did a search to try and find the ball size for Keystone trailers. Didn't find anything so I am gonna ask you folks.

What size is the ball?? 2"?? 2 5/16"??

Thanks!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My 2004 has a 2 5/16" ball.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Any trailerable rv other than a pop up has a 2 and 5/16ths ball.

Carey


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Most should have 2-5/16, but I have encountered a few lightweight trailers that are using a 2" ball. Last weekend I moved an 18' Fun Finder that actually had a 1-7/8 ball.


----------

